# MSD Ignition woes....



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey all

Let me just say I'm posting this after a lot of searching, reading other forums and talking to someone in person about it.


I have a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE 5-speed that I'm trying to put a msd ignition (6al) and coil (blaster ss) in.

I know the setup needs to be externally coiled, and was told if I baught a cap, plugs, and rotor button for a 1st gen altima it would do the trick. I was also told I need tach adaptor or it wont rev past 4k. So with that being said here is my parts list.


Plugs
Cap
Rotor button - all for a first gen altima

the box (6al)
blaster ss coil
Tach adaptor (8910)

I started to work on this project today, the cap lines up fine. But, the rotor button was too small to fit on the distributor. I went to
the parts store and tried to see if there was another button they
used. There was for a 1997 altima, I looked at it and saw it was the
right size. But it didn't match up with the cap I had. I went to find
the cap that went with this button to find out the cap was for an
internaly coiled setup.


Can anyone fill in the blank spots, or shed some light?

Thanks!


----------



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone?


Someone told me if I replaced the distributor with a 1st gen one the rest of the project should work as it should. If i replace the distributor with a 1st gen one, will I have to change the ECM also? or would that work just as that?


Thanks again!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You should be able to contact MSD themselves and they should be more than willing to help you out. At least I hope.

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

MSD wont be able to tell him how to modify his cap. they also wont know the wiring configuration for the distributor harness. 
if you go to an external coil distributor, you wont be able to use the harness. its bigger than the first gen dis. youll need to figure out which wires you need, swap the older harness in and wire up an external coil.


----------



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

MSD says they dont make anything for Nissan, therefor cannot help me out.


What IF I had a custom disributor cap made for my 2nd gen distributor allow me to use an external coil? Would I be able to just unplug the internal coil and wire up my external one? Or would I physically have to take the coil out? (hoping for choice #1)


thanks guys!


----------



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

Well after further reading if I could get my hands on a custom cap made for a 2nd gen with a plug for the coil I could get the rest to work no problem. Anyone know where I may be able to find one/have one made?

Also I need a good set of preformance wires, can anyone recommend a name??


----------



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

Are the wires with the capacitors in them worth the extra money? Or is it a waste? I've heard both sides, but which is right? Having a hell of a time finding any wires at all for my altima =(


----------



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

Woulda anyone be able to make/fabricate/modify a 2nd gen distributor cap make for an external coil setup?

thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i found a site that outlined how to do that once... i tried looking for it again, but i cant remember what key words i used. i know it had to do with an sr20, a sentra and a nitrous kit along with an msd digital 6+ install. using those key words, maybe you can find it again...


----------



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

I was able to setup the ignition with some help from some diagrams from jim wolf technologies diagramming the install for a 95+ 240sx with an sr20 motor. Same concept thanks goodness.

Now I have a new problem, not a major one. But problem none the less. I can hear noise interference through the speakers in my vehicle now. I figured it was because the stock condenser was disconnected. So we wired that thing up to the new coil (wires up weird for a condenser) and It didn't change anything. Only thing we could think of is that the new plug wires I put on are not shielded enough.

Another minor problem is I replaced the rotor button with a different make that was in there (the one that was on there was from autozone, the one i bought was a back and arnley from advance auto. After four days I noticed the top of the button was melting, so I brought it back for another of the same thing. I have a feeling it's going to do it again. ANy ideas?


----------

